

Ask: I wasn't able to attend IO2012, can I order a pair of developer Glass-es? - sown

I have had an augmented reality idea for android I've been working on. Now that Google Glass is orderable but only by attendees, I was wondering if there was a way around my lack of attendance. I get the impression the answer is 'no' but I'm willing to pay. I was just hoping there'd be a slot open.
======
matury
Hi, this has nothing to do with getting Gglass but, you are working on a
Gglass project and I am looking for devs for this device. If you are ... near
Florida we can meet or add me to Skype, MSN, or Facebook.

Skype: matury69 FaceBook: /Matury69 MSN...?

